# deca-drol



## romaniansar1 (Aug 28, 2011)

will my testosterone level drop after a 4 week cycle of the new deca-drol? I see the only PCT advised on the site is the over the counter stuff they also sell.....looks like no estrogen level rise either with this stuff? anybody have any experience with this product yet...did 4 weeks of methdrol extreme last winter but the niacin in the product drove my skin crazy..thought decadrol sounded better.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2011)

Deca-Drol Max is pretty mild I am using it right now, I always recommend and AI and PCT, unless you're on TRT.
http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/deca-drol-max/


----------



## Dirty_Harris (Aug 29, 2011)

Prince, how are you finding the Deca-Drol Max?

I was thinking of stacking it with the new Halo Extreme, do you think it would be a good stack?


----------



## SFW (Aug 29, 2011)

romaniansar1 said:


> will my testosterone level drop after a 4 week cycle of the new deca-drol? I see the only PCT advised on the site is the over the counter stuff they also sell.....looks like no estrogen level rise either with this stuff? anybody have any experience with this product yet...did 4 weeks of methdrol extreme last winter but the niacin in the product drove my skin crazy..thought decadrol sounded better.



Bro, deca drol is in methadrol. Its 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona.

Use a serm for pct.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 29, 2011)

Can I use it just for recovery like test for running long distances for recovery? Does it increase bone density? Is it safe to use at 22 and a half? How does it compare to methadrol, which is better?


----------



## CG (Dec 15, 2011)

toremifene or tamoxifene?

suggestions on an ai? adex or letro?


----------



## new sart (Dec 1, 2012)

just started the Deca-drol stack fro IML going to keep you all informed on the progress of their products......current weight 190....max bench 425lb deadlift 550lb squat 500 will keep weekly updates on my progress thanks


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 3, 2012)

What SFW said, Serm it or Serm and Sarm it for an uber PCT.  I can point the way to a great Sarm, but you have to do some digging around to find a Serm.  Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs OSTA Rx For Cheap!


----------



## new sart (Dec 9, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> What SFW said, Serm it or Serm and Sarm it for an uber PCT.  I can point the way to a great Sarm, but you have to do some digging around to find a Serm.  Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs OSTA Rx For Cheap!



Well Iam a week into my Deca-Drol stack, I have been waking up every morning with a hard erection. Recovery time has been cut about in half. I have been a damn freak in the gym and iam very excited to see the weeks to come....body fat % down and strength up loving it.

........I really dont know much about the Serm or Sarm if you could help me more out on that would be awesome, also how long do i have to be off cycle after being on this 8wk cycle until I can start up a new one


----------



## new sart (Dec 9, 2012)

I have been on the deca-drol cycle now for one week and I have been waking up every morning with extrem erections. The recovery time is half what it is befor on the cycle. I feel good and like a freak in the gym, body fat % down and strength up enjoying every minute of it and am looking forward to the weeks to come.

About the Sarm and Serm I dont have much knowledge on and would love it if you could shine some light on it for me, also how long do i need to be off this 8wk cycle of deca drol befor i can start a new cycle thanks.


----------



## troubador (Dec 11, 2012)

new sart said:


> I have been on the deca-drol cycle now for one week and I have been waking up every morning with extrem erections.


Kinda weird since your profile says you're female.


----------



## new sart (Dec 12, 2012)

troubador said:


> Kinda weird since your profile says you're female.



Yeah that is weird not sure how I fucked that up, Iam though in fact a man got to chage that thanks


----------



## new sart (Dec 12, 2012)

the deca-drol stack though form IML is damn good and you should run it sometime real gains and strength fast loving it alot. I am not to good with computers when i figure out how to post pics I will post them to show a weekly progress.


----------



## theryano (Dec 15, 2012)

Where's the pics ?


----------



## new sart (Dec 15, 2012)

pics are on the way.....
sry taking so long to get up


----------



## new sart (Dec 15, 2012)

well think i got it so will be posting them in a min]


----------



## new sart (Dec 15, 2012)

new sart said:


> well think i got it so will be posting them in a min]


----------



## new sart (Feb 1, 2013)

New cycle about to begin any info to help would be great

.....First 4 weeks........

RPN Havoc......30,30,30,30
IML 4-Andro RX.....4 pills a day
IML Ultra Male RX......1 pill a day
IML Anobolic matrix.......2 pills a day
IML Advance Cycle Support.......2 pills a day

......week 5.........

IML OSTA RX.....1 pill 3 times a day
IML Ultra Male RX....1 pill a day
IML Anobolic Matrix....2 pills a day
IML Advance cycle support...2 pills A day

.......Last 3 weeks......

IML osat RX.....1 pill 3 time a day
IML Ultr Male Rx..2 pills a day
IML Anobolic Matrix......2 pills a day
IML Advance cycle support.2 pills a day
IML E-Comtrol......1 pill 3 times a day


...........If there is something better to throw in the mix open to it....this is my 2nd cycle and i will keep updates and pic throughout the cycle......


----------

